# Otocats and Melafix



## jaybird002 (May 12, 2006)

Has anyone used Melafix in a tank with otocats?

I am treating my 29-gallon tank with Melafix because one of my other fish, a corycatfish, has a bad case of fin rot. Is Melafix going to harm my 3 otocats in this tank? I worry because they are normally the most sensitive. I also have an angelfish, two small tetras, a molly, two big siamese algae eaters, and two other corycats.

Thanks.


----------



## Jeanine (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a Oto in my tank and I use Melafix. It doesn't seem to bother the little guy. I even have 2 Amano shrimp in there and they do just fine.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

same here, I think Melafix is pretty mild.


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (May 17, 2009)

Makes 3, I agree. Melafix is a relatively a very safe product.


----------

